# Early pregnancy with Type 1



## Paigemcclin24 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi I've been diabetic for over 13 years. Its not always been the best controlled but me and my partner decided last year that we wanted to think about having kids, so in July this year i went to my Diabetes check up and my Hba1c was sitting at 120 something. I explained that i wanted to go on the waiting list for the pump and to bring that down drastically so we could try for kids.

i completed the DAFNE plus course in September/October and now my Hba1c is sitting at 73. i just found out last Friday that i am around 5+2 weeks pregnant and im rather worried my Hba1c still hasnt been low enough and there will be complications with the baby or me. i have an appointment on the 17th to see about getting started on the pump which will obviously help but i was just wondering if anyone else had any experience with pregnancy and a higer Hba1c an how they managed it?


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 12, 2019)

Welcome to the forum @Paigemcclin24 

I am sorry that I cannot give any advice about pregnancy with T1, but certain,y bringing the levels down to within target will help from here on.  The pump can give you more flexibility and more accurate dosing of insuiln if you work at getting it to match your needs.  Sounds like you have the motivation to do this now.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Dec 12, 2019)

Congratulations on your pregnancy. It’s early days so normally you’d have little input from midwives at this stage but with type 1 you tend to get a lot of support and more checks on you and the baby. There will be a lot of appointments but you will get the best care possible. Even without a pump you can get close control so don’t worry if the pump doesn’t happen immediately.


----------

